# Nächsten Monat / Im nächsten Monat



## Sylphadora

Welche ist die korrekte Wahl?

*Nächster* Monat mache ich einen Kurs
*Im nächsten* Monat mache ich einen Kurs

Dativ oder Nominativ? Ich weiß nicht 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Captain Lars

Dativ.

(Im) nächsten Monat mache ich einen Kurs.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo 



Sylphadora said:


> Welche ist die korrekte Wahl?
> 
> *Nächster* Monat mache ich einen Kurs
> *Im nächsten* Monat mache ich einen Kurs
> 
> Dativ oder Nominativ? Ich weiß nicht
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Nominativ kann es ja nicht sein, weil "ich" schon den Nominativ, also das Subjekt des Satzes, repräsentiert. "Ich mache einen Kurs" ist der Hauptsatz, der durch die temporale Bestimmung "(im) nächsten Monat" präzisiert wird. Beide Formen sind korrekt, wie auch Captain Lars schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Geviert

Auch (üblicher) _nächsten Monat._


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Auch (üblicher) _nächstem Monat._




Wie bitte? Wann und wo ist es üblicher zu sagen, _nächstem Monat mache ich einen Kurs_???


----------



## Peek

Ich denke, Geviert hat hier die Verkürzungsmöglichkeit vertauscht und damit falsch gewählt.

in de*m* nächste*n* Monat  -> i*m* nächste*n* Monat  -> nächste*n* Monat 
in de*m* nächste*n* Monat  -> i*n* nächste*m* Monat   -> nächste*m* Monat


----------



## Sylphadora

Danke für eure Antworten  Jetzt verstehe ich, warum es Nominativ sein nicht kann (espero haber dicho bien eso ).

Mein Deutschlehrer hat mir gesagt, dass das temporale Komplement mit akkusativ ist:

Nächst*en* Monat mache ich einen Kurs
Letzt*es* Jahr war ich in Frankreich

Ihr sagt, dass Dativ auch korrekt ist. Sind die beiden Möglichkeiten korrekt? Ist die Bedeutung immer gleich?


----------



## Geviert

No, el dativo en este caso se refiere únicamente a la preposición_* in*_ que requiere el dativo (contracción in+dem= im).


----------



## Dornröschen

Sylphadora said:


> Nächst*en* Monat mache ich einen Kurs
> Letzt*es* Jahr war ich in Frankreich



Estas dos son correctas. Con "Jahr", se dice "nächstes Jahr", "dieses Jahr" y "letztes Jahr".
Con "Monat" y también con los días de la semana se usa la forma "nächsten Monat", "nächsten Dienstag" etc.
Creo que no es una forma corta del dativo "im nächsten Monat", porque también sería "im nächsten Jahr"  --> "nächsten Jahr".  
Así que tu Deutschlehrer tiene razón cuando dice que es Akkusativ.


----------

